# FreshPet???? Opinions!



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

After doing tons of research, I'm thinking that I'm going to go with FreshPet as Ote's "filler" food for the meals when she does not eat RAW. I looked it up on Dog Food Advisor and the rolls have a 5 star rating - the tubs however, have only a 3 star rating, so I would feed the rolls of course. Seems like there's more variety with that option anyway. Has anyone tried this food before? Opinions? Thanks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a friend who feeds it in combination with something else. It has done wonders for his dog. But I really don't know much about it, sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There are different varieties of their products. Some of them are full of grains. Read the labels. Try to pick one that is mostly meat.

This one is OK ....

Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg Dog Food Recipe | Freshpet


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

I have never used it but have heard very good things about it.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> There are different varieties of their products. Some of them are full of grains. Read the labels. Try to pick one that is mostly meat.
> 
> This one is OK ....
> 
> Chicken, Beef, Salmon & Egg Dog Food Recipe | Freshpet


That is the one I was looking at!!! Awesome. I'm definitely going to be reading over the labels very closely.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what you think!! I tried the Vital for Brody and he liked it. It was such a huge roll though. I froze it in chunks and doled it out over time. It didn't freeze very well, sort of discolored and got a little watery, but he still ate it fine.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried the Vital one Tracy mentioned. Benny loved it and Frankie would not touch it! ergghhhh!!!! It smells like bologna, ick.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I tried Vital and the bagged version. She won't touch either! I don't understand!!! She seriously does not eat enough. It's not like it isn't offered, she just won't EAT! I also got Blue Wilderness kibble and she sniffed at it but wouldn't eat it. I'm becoming very frustrated. What should I do?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to feed Amberleah it. I think good food.


----------

